# Feed Plot



## Eroc1_1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone here plant a food plot for their goats? I had read that some people plant comfrey, artichokes, beets, and other things for the dairy goats to eat as a partial supplement. I wanted to know if anyone had tried it and how it worked out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2012)

Haven't tried it. Sorry.


----------



## cindyg (Aug 11, 2012)

Whoo boy, I can just hear my DH now if I said we need a garden for the goats.  It's all we can manage to keep up with the one for us, what with weeding and keeping chickens out of it.  Would you put it where the goats could access it all the time, or would it be somewhere else and you go harvest for them?  I do plan to give them the greens and corn stalks when we are finished our own harvest.  I'm not talking a big garden here, just a bit of a back yard one.


----------



## Eroc1_1 (Aug 11, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> Whoo boy, I can just hear my DH now if I said we need a garden for the goats.  It's all we can manage to keep up with the one for us, what with weeding and keeping chickens out of it.  Would you put it where the goats could access it all the time, or would it be somewhere else and you go harvest for them?  I do plan to give them the greens and corn stalks when we are finished our own harvest.  I'm not talking a big garden here, just a bit of a back yard one.


I am thinking it is a plot that you would harvest for them and not something they could access all the time. Small doses of the goodies.


----------



## vegaburm (Dec 16, 2012)

I have comfrey plated for mine. It grows like a weed, so it doesn't really require much on my part except to cut down some of the other weeds around it sometimes. I just walk my every day or two and harvest some leaves to toss in their hay feeder. I don't have enough of it to cut down my feed or anything, but it is good for them.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 16, 2012)

We have a large paddock that we close up a few times a year and plant for the goats. Depending on the time of year we use different deer plot mixes, rye, chicory, oats, etc. When we open it up the goats just love it.

Donna


----------



## verkagj (Dec 16, 2012)

I try to grow stuff that both the goats and we can eat. I love yellow wax beans. I got the beans and when they weren't producing much anymore, goats got the plants.
I grow lab-lab beans for both goats and us people. Goats see me going out to the garden and they're lined up at the fence waiting. 
The goats (all but one) love nopal cactus pads. 
With any garden produce or fruit, goats get first chance before it goes to the compost. Mine love mangoes, craboo. One of them ate a noni yesterday. 
Right now the browse yards are pretty dry so I went out foraging to bring back some snacks for the girls. I don't know what the trees/vines are but they eat most all of what I drag in. They do love sugarcane.
I'm probably more fortunate in that there is always something here to find to give them. Nobody bales hay and there is no goat chow available.


----------

